# طلب معلومات حول Voith shcneider propeller



## Youcef GMA (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عندي مشروع تخرج حول الرفاصات البحرية من نوع Voith shcneider ، فالرجاء ممن لديه كتب أو معلومات عن هذا النوع أن يمدني بها مأجورا إن شاء الله.


----------



## d_a_w_i (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم أخى يوسف



*Voith Schneider Propeller*
*VSP*
------------------------------

*





*​

راجع الروابط 

http://www.marefa.org/index.php/زورق_السحب

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voith_Schneider_Propeller

http://www.voithturbo.com/vt_en_pua_marine_vspropeller.htm

http://www.voithturbo.com/media/vtmh_am_specialprint_1930_e.pdf

http://www.udcmarine.com/vsp_size_en.pdf

http://www.imcbrokers.com/blog/overview/p/detail/propulsion-voith-schneider

http://forums.pelicanparts.com/off-topic-discussions/310777-voith-schneider-marine-propulsion.html

http://www.shipsofcalmac.co.uk/ff_voith.asp

http://www.marinepropulsors.com/pro...er Propeller (VSP) - Investigations of th.pdf


رابط مفيد أيضاً >>> boatdesign.net

كما يمكنك إستخدام محرك البحث http://www.scribd.com/ المشهور عن الكتب والتقارير والرسائل العلمية.. يلزم فقط التسجيل



























إضغط هنا >>> فيديوهات

إضغط هنا >>> صور



لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء ​


----------



## Youcef GMA (17 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


----------

